# Logan 200 Power Cross Feed



## Cowens726 (Jun 23, 2015)

I recently bought a Logan model 200 lathe in pretty decent condition with everything I need to get started except a steady or follow rest. One thing I notice on setup in my garage was the power cross feed did not work. After inspection I found that the keystock was missing from the bevel gear that engages the leadscrew. The leadscrew and bevel gear are in good condition the key stock is just missing. What do I need to do to correct this? Can I just buy the piece that is missing or is there something I am overlooking, I don't see how the key stays in place on the bevel gear as it travels the keyway on the leadscrew. I removed the set screw on the bevel gear but it is 180 degrees from the keyway so I'm not sure of its importance. Any information on how the cross feed operates and is engaged to the leadscrew would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Mr Pete has a video on you tube where he tears down that apron;


----------



## Cowens726 (Jun 23, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> Mr Pete has a video on you tube where he tears down that apron;


Thanks much, still getting used to this forum's setup. I have seen that video on you tube and it pointed me to where I needed to look. The key shown inside the bevel gear is what is missing on mine. I'm just curious if that key is cast in the bevel gear or if it is something that I can replace with a new key. Thanks again.


----------



## flyinlow (Jun 24, 2015)

If you look close in the video you can see that it is a removable key so you should be able to buy or make a new key.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know for certain on the Logan but from the brief view of the bevel gear showing the end of the key, it appeared to me that the key was a part of the gear.  Could have been either cast in or broached in.  Regardless, if that key is missing, it can only have been sheared off.  You should move the carriage all the way to the tailstock end, rotate the lead screw so that the keyway is up, and carefully inspect the screw for damage.  If the key was sheared off, there will probably be some.  You will have to decide whether it is significant or not.  

On the gear, the best choice is to replace it with a new one.  However, hobbyists being nothing if not cheap, you will find numerous threads both here and on Yahoo in both the Logan and Atlas groups on attempts to repair the gear.  Basically, you first have to broach a keyway in the gear.  Then make a new key and clamp it into the keyway.  Then drill through the gear and the key in at least three places for tapping #3-48 or #4.40.  Remove the key and drill the three holes in the gear to increase the hole diameters to body size for the screws being used.  And then countersink the holes a little deeper than normal.  Dry assemble the gear and key to check the screw length and confirm that the screw heads are not standing proud of the gear OD and that the screw lengths are not too great.  File to fit as required, and I would color code the three screw heads so that you know which holes they go back in.  Disassemble and thorough degrease, preferably with Locquick Primer, and reassemble with Loctite Stud Lock (now I think called Permanent).  After about half an hour, carefully remove any visible Studlock and then let cure two days.  Clean again and reassemble the apron.

AFAIK, this usually works, but it is a lot of work.  I would still recommend that you buy a new or good used gear.


----------



## Cowens726 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies, I will take a closer looks at the  leadscrew but I haven't noticed seen any boogered up areas of the keyway where the gear may have sheared. While I was checking it out the other day the bevel gear key way is clear, I poked a wd40 straw clean through just to see if there were any broken pieces. I think I will keep an eye out for a new or used bevel gear while I tear the carriage apart. 

Thanks again


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe I misunderstood, if the problem is in the bevel gear to the leadscrew, you shouldn't have longitudinal or cross power feeds, yes?  If its just the cross feed, the problem is somewhere else.  In any event, I'd contact Scott Logan at Logan Actuators and ask about the key being cast or not before buying a new gear.  He'll want you to buy the manual so you can id the part #s, but its worthwhile to get the parts diagrams and what not.


----------



## Cowens726 (Jun 24, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, if the problem is in the bevel gear to the leadscrew, you shouldn't have longitudinal or cross power feeds, yes?  If its just the cross feed, the problem is somewhere else.  In any event, I'd contact Scott Logan at Logan Actuators and ask about the key being cast or not before buying a new gear.  He'll want you to buy the manual so you can id the part #s, but its worthwhile to get the parts diagrams and what not.



From what I have read and concluded, all drive systems, longitudinal and cross feed are powered by the leadscrew. I can pull the knob out on the (apron? Still learning the terminology) to engage the cross feed and manually turn the cross slide. When I do this all the gears rotate as they should, the key for the bevel gear is just nonexistent to engage the leadscrew. I keep forgetting that Logan is still supported by the original family, I will give them a call and see what I can find out. Btw, longitudinal feed works as it is supposed to.

Thanks


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm confusing models, yours is driven by the threads on the lead screw.  Sorry.  I've just been through the apron on my 11", still fresh on my mind to exclusion of other versions.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 24, 2015)

From the video, I thought that the key looked like it was part of the gear.  If your gear has a keyway visible (you didn't mention that originally but maybe you haven't disassembled the apron yet) then you are just missing the key.  Making a replacement key is just a matter of buying a piece of the proper size keystock and cutting it to the proper length (probably the same as the length of the gear).  Then we need to figure out how the original key was held in the gear.  At least theoretically, you could install the new key by simply dropping it into the keyway on the lead screw and pushing it into place with a long enough rod or bar.  But it certainly won't stay there for very long.

What I would do next is to call Logan.  The manual will be very useful, even though it probably won't tell you how to fix the gear.  But having bought the manual, you can certainly ask Scott how to fix the gear.  He'll either tell you that you can't, or tell you how.  If he says that you can't, I would personally do it the way I wrote earlier.  But that's your call.


----------



## Cowens726 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, no I haven't torn the apron apart...yet. I was just curious if anyone had experience with this sort of thing with the 200. It looked to me like the key was part of the gear as well, when I watched the video but looking at what I can see with mine (without the apron apart) it appears that the gear has a machined keyway as well as the leadscrew. At this point I can't wrap my head around how the key stays in the gear while traveling the leadscrew.

I am going to try to call Logan tomorrow to try and get info on repairing it.  I have thought about just trying a piece of key and experimenting with how to "set" it in the gear but the last thing I want to do is mess up the leadscrew.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## flyinlow (Jun 25, 2015)

If you watch the video pause it at 4.08 and you can clearly see the outline in the gear of the keyway for a removable key. That's what I was referring to in the previous post. It's most likely a slight interference fit to keep it in place.


----------



## Cowens726 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks I will look again, unfortunately work has been getting in the way of my fun today


----------

